

Drivable 500,000 piece Lego car runs on compressed air - azov
http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/19/drivable-500-000-piece-lego-car-runs-on-compressed-air-insanity

======
ColinWright
Some discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933579)
(drive.com.au)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932885)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932820)
(theidler.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926804)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6925534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6925534)
(superawesomemicroproject.com)

